# Semting Headunit



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

Hey all,

After 48 pages over at GolfMKV I got several PMs to bring a thread over to Vortex, so here it is

I made this thread to gather all the information, pictures and video on our newest unit. I figured it was easier this way.


*Pictures*

























*Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKO82SyWXfI

*Technical Specifications*[/CENTER]


6.5" 16:9 Panasonic TFT LCD Monitor 800*480 
Touch Screen with Graphic OSD display
Double SD slot, iPod spported on front interface, iPod and Rear AUX connection as well
Bluetooth with phonebook function
Dual zone: driver can listen to music while viewing the map watch DVD in front and watch TV in back at the same time
Compatible with divx/mp4/mp3/DVD/VCD/CD/CD-R/CD-RW,etc
Built-in TV tuner (PAL/NTSC/SECAM) (Requires separately purchased antenna)
Built-in FM/AM, 50 preset radio stations
One channel video input,two channel video output; Two channel audio input, three channel audio output
4X 45W audio output
Backup camera capability (with purchase of rearview camera)
Built-in RDS


*Common Questions*​
*Are the units brand new, what does it ship with?*
Yes, all the units are brand new, it ships with all the wires needed to hook it up. There is no vag-com required to get this functioning. It comes with the GPS receiver and a remote control all in the package. 

*Is there any sort of warranty?*
Please review our return policy on our website.

*If it arrives dead or broken, can I ship it back at no cost to me?*
Absolutely, although, this has never happened to one of our units

*How does this integrate with the MFD/Do the steering wheel buttons work?*
It does integrate with the MFD, although limitedly. The steering wheel buttons do function (Volume, change track, etcetera)

*What kind of EQ does this have?*
A fully functional software EQ

*Does it work with the iPhone?
*
Yes it does 

*What is the GPS Software?*
The GPS Software is iGo 8, it comes with the United States and Canadian maps at no extra charge.

*Does this work with SAT Radio?*
It does not have Sirius or any built in SAT radio, however you can stream bluetooth from your phone so Pandora/Sirius etc, all those apps work to stream audio

*I don't have the shark fin antenna, I have the other one, will it still work?*
Yessir


Any other questions feel free to ask!

Shoot me a PM to enquire further about this headunit, looking forward to hearing from you! The price right now is set at $479.99 shipped. We accept PayPal
*View a larger FAQ here*

order it: http://semtingheadunit.bigcartel.com/


----------



## angep18t (Jul 20, 2010)

bump for a good seller. :thumbup:


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

It looks good..
i want to know if The CAN bus system can working with the head unit ? the Steering volume control are able to increase or decrease the volume level??


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

mkvcool said:


> It looks good..
> i want to know if The CAN bus system can working with the head unit ? the Steering volume control are able to increase or decrease the volume level??


Yes the canbus is fully functional, every button on the steering wheel remains intact.


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

Semting said:


> Yes the canbus is fully functional, every button on the steering wheel remains intact.


that sounds good,i will consider buy one item.


----------



## MikeK2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Been following that monster thread on GolfMKV. Glad to see the new thread started here. I am seriously considering this purchase, so I'm excited to see what the Vortex folks do with the discussion.


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

Semting, hi there???

where to make order? PM ? i don't know how to order it,help me pls.

could you give me link?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

mkvcool said:


> Semting, hi there???
> 
> where to make order? PM ? i don't know how to order it,help me pls.
> 
> ...


You can go to Semting.com to find out more about the unit and order.


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

Semting said:


> You can go to Semting.com to find out more about the unit and order.


Thank you!

order placed,can't wait to get it!


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

mkvcool said:


> Thank you!
> 
> order placed,can't wait to get it!


Got it :thumbup: will process asap!


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

Lay on the questions


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

well,i got your headunit today..thanks rory..
that looks good !


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

Awesome, glad you like it!


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

rory 

the device everything is working fine,thank you!


----------



## Azone (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see this on Vortex. 

I have to say this is one heck of a good unit. You really can't get much better for the price and it has numerous features the RNS-510 lacks. Pair that with the OEM looks, the excellent integration, and the top notch support and you have a winner. :thumbup:


----------



## 03 jetta drva (Sep 14, 2004)

Is sat radio in the future of these units rather than using our phones? if so how far out, its the only thing keeping me from buying this unit


----------



## Streetlight (Jun 24, 2009)

03 jetta drva said:


> Is sat radio in the future of these units rather than using our phones? if so how far out, its the only thing keeping me from buying this unit


 SAT radio is not going to be implemented anytime soon, the reason for this being that it is rarely used outside of the US. Not only that but we find a large advantage with Phone streamed SAT radio, not only is the reception better,but it doesn't cut out under bridges, trees, etc.


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

I'd be happy to answer any more questions that anyone has.


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

We now have a Touareg unit


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

Semting said:


> I'd be happy to answer any more questions that anyone has.


 
First of all, I am not knocking your products at all but I have a few comments/questions. 

What is the warrenty on the unit and how do you go about solving warrenty issues? I just want to be sure your company is not affiliated with Waywell. The reason I ask is that several people on here and the MKV site got burned big time by Waywell. We payed good money for our units and ALL of them developed issues in less than a year of operation. There was no way to get service or money back. Some people sent theirs back never to heard from again. 

As of now my Waywell unit: 
-Touch screen no longer works, so the GPS is useless 
-CD/DVD overheats in 20 seconds of play and shutsdown so it is gone too. 
-AM radio has very poor reception 

So basically I payed $500 for an FM radio and Mp3 player. It does sound good and the install was very easy. That's the only good comments I can make.


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

racer_41 said:


> As of now my Waywell unit:
> -Touch screen no longer works, so the GPS is useless
> -CD/DVD overheats in 20 seconds of play and shutsdown so it is gone too.
> -AM radio has very poor reception
> ...


 I am not affiliated at all with Waywell, they use a cheaper chipset that hardly works. We don't even use the same manufacturer. The warranty is a 1 year warranty. If I can't fix it in the US I do need to send it back to the manufacturer. We don't pay warranty shipping fees, but the majority of the time if there is an issue, the customer can fix it him or herself.


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

I got the unit and installed ok . 

the red and black menu is very good. 

Simple and artistic !! 

great head unit!


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

Semting said:


> I'd be happy to answer any more questions that anyone has.


 Any plans to make one for the mk4?


----------



## steffner (May 31, 2007)

Rory: I do have a question. Does this unit display album art through the SD card or iPod? Getting funds together and waiting on my free trial of Sirius to run out. Thanks. 

Stephen.


----------



## Streetlight (Jun 24, 2009)

steffner said:


> Rory: I do have a question. Does this unit display album art through the SD card or iPod? Getting funds together and waiting on my free trial of Sirius to run out. Thanks.
> 
> Stephen.


 Hey Stephen, 
It currently doesn't display album artwork, great idea though. 
Rory


----------



## Streetlight (Jun 24, 2009)

To be honest there are no plans to make one for a mk4.


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

Any other questions load them on!


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

any reviews on the touareg units?

or perhaps pictures of it?

thanks


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

No reviews right now, its a new unit, but we have extensively tested it and its proven to be extremely reliable and a great upgrade. 

There are pictures on Semting.com


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:there are some on the golfmkv forums. 

its buried in the 52 pages that i just got done reading :facepalm:


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

do these units come with the removal keys of the OEM unit?

i'm about to pull the trigger on one for the treg before the end of the week.


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

UmbroVR6 said:


> do these units come with the removal keys of the OEM unit?
> 
> i'm about to pull the trigger on one for the treg before the end of the week.


They do not.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Semting said:


> They do not.


they should  hint hint


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

only I've bought this unit on this thread?
nobody interested in semting headunit?
hmmm...
Get this you won't regret it, everyone that has seen the unit in my car is amazed by it's quality and the price.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Just sent the paypal for a touareg unit with backup camera. Can't wait! Hope it is a reliable unit!


----------



## DRH (Dec 21, 2009)

How is the iPod integration? Is itnfast? The rs-510 interface is unbearably slow and I need an alternative to it. 
Does anyone have experience with using this with a subwoofer? Are there separate volume level controls for an aftermarket sub?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

yet to receive an acknowledgement email back from Semting about my order.

are they out of town?


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

can you plug in a usb flashdrive into the front and play music/video off of it?


----------



## mkvjetta25 (Jun 29, 2006)

UmbroVR6 said:


> yet to receive an acknowledgement email back from Semting about my order.
> 
> are they out of town?


They actually are believe it or not, until July 12. Rory (the guy who fills orders) said they would be shipped after July 12.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Bummer


----------



## biggyk (Sep 10, 2006)

can any canadians out there that have purchased this unit comment on the duty coming over the border?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

I'm posting on all semting threads. Love the unit but mine keeps restarting. 

Need a fix. Semting where are you???


----------



## cujo360 (Feb 19, 2009)

ya i got the same problem rory says theres a fix for it. Just waiting for them to ship me capacitors and install instructions. I just hope its and easy install fix


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

the unit is working well,Get this you won't regret it, everyone that has seen the unit in my car is amazed by it's quality and the price.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

cujo360 said:


> ya i got the same problem rory says theres a fix for it. Just waiting for them to ship me capacitors and install instructions. I just hope its and easy install fix


Did u ever get your capacitors?


----------



## mkvcool (May 27, 2011)

everything working well,i won't need more capacitors.


----------



## k3v0 (May 13, 2011)

will the unit work with the pre-existing stock ipod connector? i like being able to pop the ipod in my center console


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

soo looks like they vanished?


----------



## biggyk (Sep 10, 2006)

No one has heard from Rory in like two months. Something about warehouse getting destroyed in the hurricane. But he could have at least roof his customers and no one has heard from him. Quite of few people pissed off in the golfmkv.com forums.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

biggyk said:


> No one has heard from Rory in like two months. Something about warehouse getting destroyed in the hurricane. But he could have at least roof his customers and no one has heard from him. Quite of few people pissed off in the golfmkv.com forums.


Yeah i checked that. It looks really nice and well put. I was considering one, but to me customer service is very importany.


----------



## IthacaIsGorges (Jun 11, 2006)

I have one of these Semting units that I'm looking to sell. I got it around August, and it's works perfectly ever since. I have all the cords, and some extra ones that came with it. 

I'm only looking to get rid of it because I want to use my stock receiver so I can get satellite radio.

I tried to put a different GPS software on the SD card, but didn't do it right...and I don't have the computer know-how to get it back to working. I'm sure it's easy to get back to working, I just don't have the patience :help:

PM me if you are interested!


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ive heard of issuses of earlier units having some sort of capacitor problem and also having some playback problems with sound clarity/interference, could you clarify if these early issues have been addressed and what was fixed from last unit released? 

I'm very impressed with these units as they seem very capable and look very simliar to OEM, they don't stick out like a sore thumb as being aftermarket. Ive seen a few friends with them in their car and they are great


----------



## IthacaIsGorges (Jun 11, 2006)

kt883 said:


> Ive heard of issuses of earlier units having some sort of capacitor problem and also having some playback problems with sound clarity/interference, could you clarify if these early issues have been addressed and what was fixed from last unit released?
> 
> I'm very impressed with these units as they seem very capable and look very simliar to OEM, they don't stick out like a sore thumb as being aftermarket. Ive seen a few friends with them in their car and they are great


I bough mine after this issue was fixed & addressed. Trying to sell it, no need for it anymore, if you still want one. I dont think they are selling them anymore


----------



## Semting (May 27, 2011)

IthacaIsGorges said:


> I bough mine after this issue was fixed & addressed. Trying to sell it, no need for it anymore, if you still want one. I dont think they are selling them anymore


Already has updated newer version now!


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

don't buy this crap!

i have a faulty unit and it was never fixed. semting (rory) dissapeared and a new semting appeared.

i basically gave up, we traded the car anyways and with it went that POS unit.

ripoff!


----------



## cujo360 (Feb 19, 2009)

*This is a scam!!! Semting scam!!!*

This piece of **** SEMTING is a scam, bought from this dirt bag and my unit on lasted a month and broke down. SEMTING the ***** left everyone hanging with no support or refund. Just you wait SEMTING Im going find you soon


----------

